# السادات عبقري زمانه



## ياسر رشدى (9 سبتمبر 2015)

دائما كان والدي يقول ان السادات رئيس مرقع
وانا اقوله يعني ايه مرقع ... يبصلي وميردش

فاعطت عندي انطباع انها شتيمة وحشة 

وهنا في تسجيل نادر للسادات يحكي قصة
حافظ الاسد ومحاولة انقاذ رقبته وطائفته العلوية
في الحرب الاهلية السورية وتحالفه مع ............

اسمع الدرر 

[YOUTUBE]5BMp__iJxTQ[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (9 سبتمبر 2015)

تسجيل نادر غير مذاع للسادات يصف 
البلاد الخليجية بانهم اولاد بني اسرائيل
ولا عهد لهم ولا ذمة ولا يحترموا الا لغة القوة
وعبارة عن شيخ قبيلة كل مهمته جمع المال

وان الكويت كنا نرسل لها المعلم المصري قبل
البترول ايام ما كانوا صيادين لألئ بقلمه واستيكته
ومسطرته ولا ناخذ اي اجر من الحكومة الكويتيه

اسمع الباقي والدررر

[YOUTUBE]KINggLP86D0[/YOUTUBE] ​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (9 سبتمبر 2015)

السادات ده معلم بجد . مافيش حد زيه بصراحة.


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 سبتمبر 2015)

هذه التسجيلات تضر اكثر من نفعها


----------



## ياسر رشدى (9 سبتمبر 2015)

فيديو نادر للسادات وهو عضو يمين في
محكمة الشعب العسكرية وقد اصدرت
الحكم علي الاخوان بالاعدام جميعا وهم 
 محمود عبد اللطيف
    يوسف طلعت
    إبراهيم الطيب
    هنداوي دوير
    محمد فرغلي
    عبد القادر عودة
    وحسن الهضيبي

ما عدا الهضيبي الذي خفف عنه الحكم بالمؤبد

[YOUTUBE]stdHKCtGXOY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## oesi no (9 سبتمبر 2015)

شوف لا بطيقة ولا بطيق سيرته 
بدايه التطرف فى مصر جات من عند الراجل ده


----------



## ياسر رشدى (9 سبتمبر 2015)

oesi no قال:


> شوف لا بطيقة ولا بطيق سيرته
> بدايه التطرف فى مصر جات من عند الراجل ده



فكرتني ... :yaka:
تمانية ... الغاء قرار رئيس الحمهورية رقم 2782
.................................
وعلي هؤلاء (لجنة الاساقفة المعينين مؤقتا)
سرعة معالجة الشعور القبطي العام في الداخل
والخارج لكسر حاجز التعصب والحقد والكراهية
وبث روح المحبة والتسامح ...

وعلي هذه اللجنة تقديم الاقتراحات لاعادة الكنيسة
الي وضعها التقليدي الاصيل كنسيج حي في جسم
الدولة (يقصد انها اصبحت دولة داخل الدولة) وترسيخ 
روح الحب والوداعة والصبر والحكمة تجاه جميع
الطوائف والناس والتي كانت فيه رائدة علي كنائس العالم

طبعا انا ضد التدخل في اي شأن ديني الا في حالة واحدة وهي مصلحة البلد

بحد راجل عقدة
 :new6::new6::new6:


[YOUTUBE]AzD0Br_2pIY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 سبتمبر 2015)

*هو سياسى محنك ما فيش كلام 

بس يطلع ينزل : كانت أيامه سودة عل المسيحيين 

و الحسنات لا تذهبن السيئات ( عندنا يعنى ) 

و إن كان جنانه عل المسيحيين كان حسنة بالنسبة للمسلمين 

عشان كدة يعتبر مرقع 

الله يجحمه مطرح ما هو قاعد 

:new6::new6::new6:
​*


----------



## oesi no (9 سبتمبر 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> فكرتني ... :yaka:
> تمانية ... الغاء قرار رئيس الحمهورية رقم 2782
> .................................
> وعلي هؤلاء (لجنة الاساقفة المعينين مؤقتا)
> ...


مبتكلمش عن الجزء ده بقول لجنابك التطرف الدينى والفتن الطائفية 
اخراج الاخوان والمتطرفين من السجون  اللى هما خرموه فى العرض العسكرى :t33:
*الفتنة بدأت مع السادات:*
ولكن الأمور  تغيرت فيما بعد وخاصة منذ عام 1972، وبدأت أحداث الفتنة الطائفية تتكرر  بدءاً من حادث الخانكة عام 1972، ومرورا بحادث الزاوية الحمراء 1981.
كان السادات  يريد إرضاء الأمريكان لأنه كان يرى أن 99% من أوراق اللعبة فى يدها.. فقام  بعمل تعديلات دستورية كان من شأنها أن جعل مدة الحكم فترتان.. وقام بتحويل  النظام الإقتصادى للدولة من إشتراكية روسية إلى رأسمالية أمريكية.. وقام  بعمل الإنفتاح.. وكان من بين ما قام به إرضاءاً لأمريكا أن قام بإخراج  الجماعات الإسلامية من السجون الناصرية.. حتى يقال أن فى مصر حرية دينية..  وحتى تقوم هذه الجماعات بإهالة التراب على أى ذكرى جيدة لعبد الناصر فتزول  ذكرى عبد الناصر من وجدان الناس وبالتالى يكتسب السادات شرعيته فى الحكم..  وكان من بين ما قامت به الجماعات الإسلامية أنها قامت بتكفير فئات كثيرة من  المجتمع من بينها المسيحيون ومن الطبيعى أن يرد بعض المسيحيون على هذا  الهجوم بتعقل ويرد البعض على الهجوم بهجوم مماثل.. ووللمسيحيين الحق فى  الحالتين.. فمن يدقق تاريخيا فى ظاهرة التكفير أثناء السبعينات وبعدها  يكتشف أنها تمت برعاية رسمية، وكان ذلك انقلابا مبكرا فى التوجه الفكرى  والأيديولوجى للنظام السياسى, وتعزيزا للانقلاب السياسى الذى سبقه ضد دولة  عبد الناصر فى 13 أيار (مايو) 1971 الذى سمى "إنقلاب مايو".
وأخذت حوادث  الفتنة الطائفية تحدث وتتكرر، ونكاد نقول إنه منذ عام 1972 حدثت مئات  الحوادث الطائفية المعلنة وغير المعلنة، الكبيرة والصغيرة، وفى كل مرة تتم  معالجة المسألة بنفس الطريقة على طريقة دفن الرؤوس فى الرمال دون البحث عن  الأسباب الحقيقة ومحاولة علاجها.
عند التأمل فى  تاريخ الفتنة الطائفية فى مصر سنجد أن حادثة حرق كنيسة الخانكة بالقليوبية  عام 1972 فى عصر الرئيس الراحل محمد أنور السادات كانت من الشرارات الأولى  لحدوث بما يسمى "نزاع دينى طائفى"، وقد بدأت المشكلة عندما حاول بعض  الأقباط تحويل منزلهم بالخانكة إلى كنيسة، مما أدى إلى مواجهات مع  المسلمين، فأسرع البابا شنودة الثالث (بابا الأقباط الأرثوذكس) وأرسل وفدا  كنسيا لإقامة الشعائر الكنسية فى المنزل محل النزاع كنوع من التحدى للرئيس  الراحل حيث كانت العلاقة متوترة بينهما آنذاك.. وإنتهى الأمر بلجنة تقصى  حقائق شكلها البرلمان برئاسة الدكتور جمال العطيفى, زارت أماكن الأحداث،  والتقى مع الشيخ محمد الفحام شيخ الأزهر فى ذلك الوقت والبابا شنودة  الثالث، وأصدرت تقريرا فى نهاية عملها استطاع احتواء الأزمة بسلام.
ثم توالت  أحداث الفتنة ووصلت لمرحلة التهديد بالخطر فى أحداث الزاوية الحمراء  بالقاهرة فى 1981 فى أعقاب زيارة السادات للقدس المحتلة، وتوقيعه لمعاهدة  كامب ديفيد، حيث بدأت الأحداث بصدام مع كل رموز مصر السياسية والدينية، بمن  فيهم البابا شنودة، الذى عُزل بعد ذلك، فيما عرف بأحداث أيلول (سبتمبر)  1981، ولم تتراجع الاحتكاكات، وتعددت مواقع الصدام واتسعت، وعكست نموا  مضطردا لنشاط الجماعات المتطرفة، وزيادة واضحة فى وتيرة استحلال أموال  المسيحيين وممتلكاتهم، فتم السطو على محلات الذهب وغيره، وصحب ذلك سقوط  قتلى وجرحى, مثل الذى حدث فى قرية الكشح بالصعيد، واستفحل الأمر منذ أن  أصبح ملف الفتنة ملفا أمنيا، يختص به جهاز أمن الدولة، مع أنه ملف وطنى  وسياسى من الدرجة الأولى, وقد واكبت أحداث الخانكة بروز محمد عثمان إسماعيل  أحد مساعدى السادات، والذى كان على إتصال بالمرشد العام الثالث للإخوان  المسلمين الشيخ عمر التلمسانى حيث طلب من التلمسانى دفع الإخوان للتصدى  للمعارضة، وكانت وقتها ترفع شعار الحرب ضد الدولة الصهيونية، وإزالة آثار  العدوان، إلا أن الشيخ التلمسانى بحرصه وذكائه المعهود، لم يقع فى الفخ،  ورفض قبول المهمة. فما كان من محمد عثمان اسماعيل إلا أن أخذ المهمة على  عاتقه، وتبنى فكرة إنشاء جماعات إسلامية فى الجامعات ووفر لها التمويل  والتدريب والتسليح، بالجنازير والسنج والأسلحة البيضاء واللكمات الحديدية،  وأطلقها على الطلبة المعارضين, وقد عقد الاجتماع الأول للترويج لهذه الفكرة  فى مقر اللجنة المركزية للاتحاد الاشتراكى العربى, على كورنيش النيل  بالقاهرة، فى بدايات 1972.

لو انت شايف ان دى حاجة تحب علشانها السادات او تقول عليه الكلمة القذرة اللى بتقولها دى ف أنت حر ولا تلومن الا نفسك عندما تعلم الحق من الباطل :smil13:


----------



## gaser2 (9 سبتمبر 2015)

المسأله مش مسألة مسيحيين ومسلمين ،لو جيت أقارن بين السادات والسيسي مثلاً هلاقي فرق كبير ،السادات ليه معنى والسيسي لا معنى له ،دا رأيي.


----------



## ياسر رشدى (9 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هو سياسى محنك ما فيش كلام
> 
> بس يطلع ينزل : كانت أيامه سودة عل المسيحيين
> 
> ...


طلعنا او نزلنا هو افضل سياسي عسكري حكم مصر 
مع انه مكملش في الجيش

وطلعنا او نزلنا فهو اعدم قيادات الاخوان المسلمين ولسه هاحطله حاجات ...

وبعدين كانت ايامة سودا علي كلامك مش بس عليكم دا علي الاخوان والاسلاميين عموما :36_1_10:

وطلعنا او نزلنا هو اللي عمل السلام ورجع سينا 
مع اني ليا فيها كلام كتير في حرب 73 والثغرة

واكيد له سيئات .. وهاحطها برضوا 

وياريت توضحي ايه هي اكتر حاجات سودة غير موضوع البابا شنودة ..
​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (9 سبتمبر 2015)

oesi no قال:


> مبتكلمش عن الجزء ده بقول لجنابك التطرف الدينى والفتن الطائفية
> اخراج الاخوان والمتطرفين من السجون  اللى هما خرموه فى العرض العسكرى :t33:
> *الفتنة بدأت مع السادات:*
> ولكن الأمور  تغيرت فيما بعد وخاصة منذ عام 1972، وبدأت أحداث الفتنة الطائفية تتكرر  بدءاً من حادث الخانكة عام 1972، ومرورا بحادث الزاوية الحمراء 1981.
> ...


انا عارف انك مبتكلمش عن الجزء ده ...
بس لما قلت مش مش بطيقة افتكرت ان 
معظم المسيحيين مكانوش بيطيقوه عشان 
موضوع البابا شنودة ..

اما عبد الناصر ... فاجمالا سيئاته اكثر من حسناته 
لو ليك رأي تاني اتفضل قوله هـــنـــا وانا هارد عليك

اما عن موضوع الكنائس وبنائها فهناك قصور عام 
ليس فقط في عهد السادات بل منذ عبد الناصر
بالرغم من بناؤه الكاتدرائية 

وفي راي الشخصي البابا شنودة مكانش لازم يتحدي السادات لان كرسي البابوية اكبر من كده
وهناك فيديو خاص باحداث الفتنة الطائفية سأضعه

اما عن الجماعات فهاحطلك فيديو  للسادات ورايه في الجماعات وخطرها علي الدولة واين مكمن الخطر

واخير كلمة "مرقع" ليست كلمة قذرة والا مكنتش قلتها وكونك جاهل بمعناها ميخلكش تقول كده







دا معني الكلمة من المعجم وكما تري معناها محنك ذو خبرة

مش هاعلمك عربي جنابك 

:new6::new6::new6:

واخيرا انا معجب بفكره ولكن هذا لا يعني اني موافق علي كل تصرفاته​


----------



## oesi no (9 سبتمبر 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> انا عارف انك مبتكلمش عن الجزء ده ...
> بس لما قلت مش مش بطيقة افتكرت ان
> معظم المسيحيين مكانوش بيطيقوه عشان
> موضوع البابا شنودة ..
> ...



*لو هنتكلم بالعربيه الفصحى ابقي هاتلى معناها من المعجم لكن طالما بنتكلم بالعاميه يبقي مينفعش تجيبلى المعنى من المعجم علشان مقولكش كلام يزعلك واقولك هاته من المعجم هتلاقيه زى الفل  
ومتعلمش على كلام بالاحمر انا مش اعمى  بشوف وعارف شكل الكلام رايح فين وجاى منين 
انت مش محتاج تعلمنى العربي انت محتاج تتعلم حاجات كتير اوى بس مع الاسف معنديش وقت اعلمك اى حاجة 
اسف وقتى مش ملكى 
حظك كدة 
سلام يا مرقع 
*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (9 سبتمبر 2015)

اكيد قال ها الكلمتين بعد المقاطعه العربيه له ماهو مش معقول يشتمنا والعلاقات كويسه .. 
ان تشتم وانتو زعلانين من بعض ماهي بجراءه
ولا عبقريه.. هذا العادي.. عموما الشتيمه وكلامه واستشهاده بالقران
وبقصة نبينا يوسف عليه السلام مضحك ايش اوجه الشبه؟ 
يسوي سلام مع اليهود يروح لحد بلادهم ثم يشتم البدو انهم احفاد اليهود؟ وهي ذي شتيمه اصلا؟
 ماحد قال او خبره انهم ابناء عمومه اصلا
عموما الشتيمه ماهي مشكله.. مصارين البطن تتخانق لكن
ودي من يبعث عظامه الرميمه الحين.
. عشان يتفرج البدو والمشيخات وين وصلو بلادهم 
لو كان يدري ماشتمنا ابوظبي ياسادات صارت جنه الله في الارض تحت
 ظل الشيوخ اللي تقدر وطنها وشعبها وهما نعم الجار البترول 
اللي تسخر منه ربك بسببه مسخرهم
 ل مصر يبيعون من ذا البترول ويرسلون ذي المليارات نعمه من فضل ربنا معيشتنا كلنا .
. نتمنى مانتكبر عليها عشان النعمه الزواله .. 

انا ايش فيني قاعده اكلم رجال ميت فوق ثلاثين سنه عصبني والله خخخ​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (9 سبتمبر 2015)

oesi no قال:


> *لو هنتكلم بالعربيه الفصحى ابقي هاتلى معناها من المعجم لكن طالما بنتكلم بالعاميه يبقي مينفعش تجيبلى المعنى من المعجم علشان مقولكش كلام يزعلك واقولك هاته من المعجم هتلاقيه زى الفل
> ومتعلمش على كلام بالاحمر انا مش اعمى  بشوف وعارف شكل الكلام رايح فين وجاى منين
> انت مش محتاج تعلمنى العربي انت محتاج تتعلم حاجات كتير اوى بس مع الاسف معنديش وقت اعلمك اى حاجة
> اسف وقتى مش ملكى
> ...


العمي مش شوف .. العمي قلوب
وفيه بمثل بيقول كل يري الناس بعين طبعه
وانت شفتها قذارة .. يا ابو المراقيع كلهم
واضح انك خبرة ... بس مش في النصاحة 

اما عن وقتك وانا مالي هههههه
هو انا هاشتريه منك ... متردش وريح

واقفل علي كده عشان مزودش العيار 
ومش هاتستحمل ... وكله بالادب

​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (9 سبتمبر 2015)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> اكيد قال ها الكلمتين بعد المقاطعه العربيه له ماهو مش معقول يشتمنا والعلاقات كويسه ..
> ان تشتم وانتو زعلانين من بعض ماهي بجراءه
> ولا عبقريه.. هذا العادي.. عموما الشتيمه وكلامه واستشهاده بالقران
> وبقصة نبينا يوسف عليه السلام مضحك ايش اوجه الشبه؟
> ...


السادات يا هيفاء مكانش بيهمه 
وبيعتقد ان الحكام العرب لازم يمشوا ورا فكره

ودا تفكير خاطئ بالاساس ... 
وقبل كده سخر من القذافي​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 سبتمبر 2015)

اذا شايف تفكيره خاطئ ليش حاطط الفديو وكاتب
اسمعو الدرر؟​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (10 سبتمبر 2015)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> اذا شايف تفكيره خاطئ ليش حاطط الفديو وكاتب
> اسمعو الدرر؟​


انا بقول اللي ليه واللي عليه ...
وممكن الاراء تختلف من شخص لاخر

وكل اللي جاي درر او عقد ههههههه
حتي لو كانت ضده او تؤخذ عليه​


----------



## oesi no (10 سبتمبر 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> العمي مش شوف .. العمي قلوب
> وفيه بمثل بيقول كل يري الناس بعين طبعه
> وانت شفتها قذارة .. يا ابو المراقيع كلهم
> واضح انك خبرة ... بس مش في النصاحة
> ...


* مسكين 

*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (10 سبتمبر 2015)

السادات هنا بيتكلم عن خطر الجماعات الاسلامية 
والاخوان علي مصر ... بقول

الجماعات الاسلامية دي ... اخطر أأأأأ عشان نبقي 
عارفينها يعني ، اخطر ما فيها المفاهيم اللي بيحطوها
في عقل ولادنا .. وعشان الاحزاب اللي بتساعدهم
او بيحاولوا يتقربولهم يشوفوا اي جريمة ترتكب في
حق اجيالنا ، أأأأ فكر الناس دول ايه ... أأأأأأأ
حاجة اسمها الحاكمية .......................

اسمع الدرر هههههههه

[YOUTUBE]t6YM7lcP4pU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (10 سبتمبر 2015)

دا بقي الخطاب المعجزة

السادات ... "انا طلعت غلطان كان لازم خليتهم في مكانهم" ... عن الاخوان 


الفيديو ده بالذات وااااااااااو 
واسمع العقد والشراشيب

[YOUTUBE]PTMHGM1f78E[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (10 سبتمبر 2015)

دا فيديو لمقتطفات قصيرة جدا (10 ثواني الي 30 ثانية) لاخطر ما قاله السادات في خطاباته ...
وفيه مقطع عن البابا شنودة والتلمساني كمقارنة  بيقول فيه
"انا افهم انه يغلط عشان عاوز يعمل زعيم للاقباط ... زعيم سياسي ... وووو عايز يحقق اهداف خاصة عنده وشاعر ان الاقباط مضطهدين فعاوز يعمل حاجة ... ممكن افهم دي ، لكن مش قادر افهم التلمساني ..........."

[YOUTUBE]TP1tAd1jhs8#t=215[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 سبتمبر 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]يُعجبنى فى " عبد الناصر " قوة الشخصية والحضور الطاغى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ويُعجبنى فى " السادات " صراحته الوش [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لَّوِش فى الكُل ...مخلاش [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]:new6:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويُعجبنى فى " مُبارك " أنه موظف مُخلص لبلده [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويُعجبنى فى " مُرسى " أنه كان عَبى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويُعجبنى فى " السيسى " أنه ناعم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ويُعجبنى فى " الشعب " [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنه هو اللى أختار الخمسة دولى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو نفسه اللى بيشتم فيهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]كمل يا رُشدى سلسلة عبقريات " السادات "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أحلى تعبير سمعته من السادات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( الديموقراطييِة ...ليها أنياب )[/FONT]*​:smil16:​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 سبتمبر 2015)

[YOUTUBE]GXYVo7RXpUs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 سبتمبر 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> طلعنا او نزلنا هو افضل سياسي عسكري حكم مصر
> مع انه مكملش في الجيش
> 
> وطلعنا او نزلنا فهو اعدم قيادات الاخوان المسلمين ولسه هاحطله حاجات ...
> ...



*لا هى الزاوية الحمرا و البابا شنودة (هذا ما كتب عنه الاعلام)

أما ما كان يحدث و لم تكتب عنه الصحافة فلم نعلم عنه شىء

لكن حركة البابا ديه فى حد ذاتها كوم لوحده 

قول لى ليه

____________________________

نيجى لموضوع السلام 

جدتى هى اللى سمتنى ايرينى (بمعنى سلام) عشان أنا مواليد 74 

و كانت خلصت الحرب 

و بقى فيه كلام عن السلام 

هذه للذكرى :blush2:

_______________
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 سبتمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يُعجبنى فى " عبد الناصر " قوة الشخصية والحضور الطاغى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ويُعجبنى فى " السادات " صراحته الوش [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لَّوِش فى الكُل ...مخلاش [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]:new6:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويُعجبنى فى " مُبارك " أنه موظف مُخلص لبلده [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويُعجبنى فى " مُرسى " أنه كان عَبى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويُعجبنى فى " السيسى " أنه ناعم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]ويُعجبنى فى " الشعب " [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنه هو اللى أختار الخمسة دولى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو نفسه اللى بيشتم فيهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...



*إحنا ما إختارناش حد 

دا هم اللى إختارونا 

و إحنا كنا بنغنوا بس​*


----------



## Desert Rose (10 سبتمبر 2015)

سياسيا طبعا هو كان الأذكي والادهى في كل الإشكال اللي شوفناها بعد انقلاب يوليو 
دينيا ، كلهم ميختلفوش عن بعض والموضوع ده انا مش بستخدمه أساسا في تقييم اي رئيس لمصر لان كل واحد فيهم متعصب بس بطريقة مختلفه والمصريين بالأساس شعب متعصب 
غلطته الكبيرة انه طلع الاخوان للحياة وده كان لاهداف سياسية مش دينيه لكن طبعا انقلبو عليه وقتلوه في الاخر 
مشكله السادات كمان انه عرف ازاي ياكل عقل المصريين وعرف ان الدين أفيون الشعوب فسمي نفسه الرئيس المؤمن المؤيد من الله وده كان بدايه خلط الدين بالسياسه وبكل حاجة في مصر يمكن اكتر من عهد عبد الناصر 
وبالنسبه للاختيار فأحنا مخترناش حد هما الليي هجمو علي الكرسي بعد انقلاب يوليو ، لما مات مصطفي النحاس باشا في عهد عبد الناصر الناس خرجت ورآه بالملايين لانه كان لسه فاضل فيهم شويه وعي سياسي وفهم وتقدير لمين السياسي الحقيقي اللي بيحب البلد ومين الحرامي اللي نهبها هو اللي معاه ، لكن مع الوقت والقمع والذي منه انتهي هذا الوعي وبقينا في اللي احنا فيه دلوقتي


----------



## ياسر رشدى (11 سبتمبر 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> سياسيا طبعا هو كان الأذكي والادهى في كل الإشكال اللي شوفناها بعد انقلاب يوليو
> دينيا ، كلهم ميختلفوش عن بعض والموضوع ده انا مش بستخدمه أساسا في تقييم اي رئيس لمصر لان كل واحد فيهم متعصب بس بطريقة مختلفه والمصريين بالأساس شعب متعصب
> غلطته الكبيرة انه طلع الاخوان للحياة وده كان لاهداف سياسية مش دينيه لكن طبعا انقلبو عليه وقتلوه في الاخر
> مشكله السادات كمان انه عرف ازاي ياكل عقل المصريين وعرف ان الدين أفيون الشعوب فسمي نفسه الرئيس المؤمن المؤيد من الله وده كان بدايه خلط الدين بالسياسه وبكل حاجة في مصر يمكن اكتر من عهد عبد الناصر
> وبالنسبه للاختيار فأحنا مخترناش حد هما الليي هجمو علي الكرسي بعد انقلاب يوليو ، لما مات مصطفي النحاس باشا في عهد عبد الناصر الناس خرجت ورآه بالملايين لانه كان لسه فاضل فيهم شويه وعي سياسي وفهم وتقدير لمين السياسي الحقيقي اللي بيحب البلد ومين الحرامي اللي نهبها هو اللي معاه ، لكن مع الوقت والقمع والذي منه انتهي هذا الوعي وبقينا في اللي احنا فيه دلوقتي


خطاب النصر ...
لو ليه امنيه ايام السادات كانت هتبقي حضور الخطاب ده بالذات 

ويتبقي لك يا سادات انك اعدت لنا ارضنا من اليهود
ويتبقي لك يا سادات انك حطمت الغرور العسكري الاسرائيلي
ويتبقي لك يا سادات انك اخرجتنا من بئر العروبة الكاذب

يموت اباؤنا واخوتنا واولادنا وننزف دما وباقي البلاد المسماة بالعربية تصفق لنا ... 
كم مات لنا بسبب القضية الفلسطينية ... عشرات الالاف ... وهم يتزوجون ويتناسلون ويتمتعون بخيرات الدنيا ونحن ندفع ضريبة الدم في المقابر ... في مقابل دولارات هم يدفعوها ولم يتعبوا فيها 

ويتبقي لك يا سادات انك اعدت الاحزاب حتي لو كانت صورية فهي خطوة الي الامام

موتك في ذكري نصرك ببدلتك العسكرية هو فخر لك
وفي نفس الوقت هو دين من ماتو في قرارك الخاطئ بتطوير الهجوم بدون حماية حائط الصواريخ

خطاب النصر هو نقطة بيضاء في جسدك الذي يميل الي السواد

[YOUTUBE]L4OBLD52FDY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (11 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> لكن حركة البابا ديه فى حد ذاتها كوم لوحده
> 
> قول لى ليه
> ...


41 سنة !!! ... :heat:
ليه يا تانت :99:
​


----------



## grges monir (11 سبتمبر 2015)

السادات كان اذكى مما كان حولة فى ايامة
شوفت طير ازاى الاتحاد الاشتراكى
لة كارثة كبرى
انشاء الاحزاب الدينية لمواجهة الفكر الناصرى والشيوعى


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 سبتمبر 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> 41 سنة !!! ... :heat:
> ليه يا تانت :99:
> ​



*ايوة 41
4+1=5

ههههههههههههههههههههههه


البابا شنودة : كان بالنسبة لنا كأقباط المحامى بتاعنا (أب يعنى / كبير العائلة)

عامل زى كدة : النائب العام  ( محامى الشعب)
​*


----------



## red333 (11 سبتمبر 2015)

الخيانه فى دمه
وعبد للصهيونيه من بدايته
-
-دخل الجيش بواسطه انجليزى وكان جاسوس على الجيش قبل حرب 48
- ارتبط بعزيز المصرى اكبر ماسونى فى مصر
- انضم للضباط الاحرار ووشى على الثوره للملك ويوم الثوره عمل محضر خناقه عشان يبقى بعيد لو فشلت
- بعد انتهاء دور عبد الناصر بتحويل مصر من مبراطوريه الى جمهوريه وتقسيمها جاء دوره  لاطلاق يد الغرب فى مصر لتخريبها تمهيدا لمبارك الذى يدمر مصر كدوله ويحول شعبها الى عبيد 
-امره الغرب  بخلق مشكلات طائفيه فى مصر مع شركاء اخرين !!


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (12 سبتمبر 2015)

اشوفك  ماعلقت على كلام ريد
عسى ماشر؟ ولا انت عاجبك كلامه؟​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (12 سبتمبر 2015)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> اشوفك  ماعلقت على كلام ريد
> عسى ماشر؟ ولا انت عاجبك كلامه؟​


اه عاجبني كلامة في الجزء بتاع التبعية للغرب (وليس الخيانة او الجاسوسية)
والباقي فيه كلام 
:beee::beee::beee:

وممكن تقرأي مذكرات هنري كسينجر وهاتكتشفي الحقيقة ​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (12 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> البابا شنودة : كان بالنسبة لنا كأقباط المحامى بتاعنا (أب يعنى / كبير العائلة)
> 
> عامل زى كدة : النائب العام  ( محامى الشعب)
> ​*


دي مشكلة بصراحة ... وقولتها قبل كده 
الكرسي البابوي له مكانته ايا كان اسم من يجلس عليه

المنظر مكانش لطيف وهوه بينفيه ... اصل ما ينفعش

البابا شنودة كان انسان زكي جدا عشان كده انا كنت بحبه لغاية ما تنيح وكنت بسمع عظاته وقفشاته اللي دمها خفيف جدا 

لكن تستخدم ذكائك ومكانتك الدينية في لعب سياسة للحصول علي حقوق انت تستحقها بالفعل ... ما ينفعش وتخسر لان هناك طرق اخري لهذا

دا سلو حكم العسكر ... تستقوي وتصدق نفسك تتظبط حتي لو كنت نبي​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (12 سبتمبر 2015)

ماشاء الله عاجبك كلام ريد
لا.. مابغي اقرا مذكرات احد
بنتظر ريد يدخل يعلمنا سوالف ذا الرئيس
اللي ماسح كرامة ذي البشر على الارض
واللي انت معجب به وطلع على راي ريد
رجال ماهو زين وانت مو قادر تدافع عنه


----------



## Desert Rose (13 سبتمبر 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> خطاب النصر ...
> لو ليه امنيه ايام السادات كانت هتبقي حضور الخطاب ده بالذات
> 
> ويتبقي لك يا سادات انك اعدت لنا ارضنا من اليهود
> ...



هو السادات نازل الانتخابات ولا ايه؟؟؟ :smile02 نموت نموت ويحيا الزعيم 
ياسيدي أهو كله برتقال :smile02 هما كلهم نفس المبدأ ونفس المدرسة بس يعني واحد عن التاني يفرق في القرف شويه ، لكن كلهم جابو مصر ورا الحمد لله لحد ما جه مبارك وكمل عليها وسواها بالأرض
بص كل رئيس في الدنيا ليه اخطاء ، مفيش حد ملوش اخطاء في السياسه 
بس فيه اخطاء بتبقا عادي وتتصلح مع الزمن وفيه اخطاء تجيبك الارض متعرفش تقوم 
يعني مثلا اللي يقولي عبد الناصر عمل وسوا والسد والأراضي والتعليم ( ده علي اعتبار ديه إنجازات أساسا) لكن كل ده لا يشفع أبدا كل المصايب اللي هو عملها اللي جابتنا الارض ما هو مينفعش أمسكك أضربك إموتك وبعد كده أقولك بس انا سبتلك عين واحدة سليمة ده إنجاز :smile02
السادات كده عنده إنجازات اكتر من عبد الناصر ومبارك وكان ذكي جدا والنَّاس بتحترمه وكان ليه هيبه وكل ده ، بس في نفس الوقت خطأه مع الاخوان كان فادح وادي مصر أهي لسه بتدفع التمن لغاية دلوقتي :t23: 
لكن لو خيروني بصراحة بين التلاته عبد الناصر والسادات ومبارك ، هختار السادات


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 سبتمبر 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> دي مشكلة بصراحة ... وقولتها قبل كده
> الكرسي البابوي له مكانته ايا كان اسم من يجلس عليه
> 
> المنظر مكانش لطيف وهوه بينفيه ... اصل ما ينفعش
> ...



*ايه الكلام دا ؟؟

البابا لا لعب سياسة و لا استغل مكانه

هو السادات الل شاف كدة 

كان حاطط البابا فى دماغه 
​*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (13 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ايه الكلام دا ؟؟
> 
> البابا لا لعب سياسة و لا استغل مكانه
> 
> ...


واضح انك فهمتي غلط ومقرتيش اخر سطر 



> فأسرع البابا شنودة الثالث (بابا الأقباط الأرثوذكس) وأرسل وفدا  كنسيا  لإقامة الشعائر الكنسية فى المنزل محل النزاع كنوع من التحدى للرئيس   الراحل حيث كانت العلاقة متوترة بينهما آنذاك


دا اقتباس من رد حطه اوسي نو 
وازود انا عليه ان البابا قال
"قررت ألا تراني الشمس آكلا أو شاربا  حتى تحل المشكلة"
قام ايه ... السادات رد عليه وقال
"البابا شنوده عايز يلوي دراعي"

بعد كده البابا عمل مؤتمر ذُكر فيه ان الاقباط
يمثلون "اقدم واعرق سلالة في الشعب المصري"

وبعد كده المؤتمر طالب الاقباط بالصوم الانقطاعي تلات ايام حتي تتحقق المطالب ومنها حرية العقيدة ، حرية ممارسة الشعائر الدينية ، الغاء مشروع الردة المطروح في مجلس الشعب ... الخ الخ

وطبعا دا غير البيض والطماطم اللي اترموا ع السادات في امريكا :fun_lol:من اقباط المهجر


وطبعا فيه حاجات ما نعرفهاش .. لانه استحالة السادات المعروف بذكائه هو كمان

يقدم علي قرار زي ده الا اذا كان فيه حاجة حرقاه قوي ههههههههه

دا رد ع السريع كده ياهندزة​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (13 سبتمبر 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> هو السادات نازل الانتخابات ولا ايه؟؟؟ :smile02 نموت نموت ويحيا الزعيم
> ياسيدي أهو كله برتقال :smile02 هما كلهم نفس المبدأ ونفس المدرسة بس يعني واحد عن التاني يفرق في القرف شويه ، لكن كلهم جابو مصر ورا الحمد لله لحد ما جه مبارك وكمل عليها وسواها بالأرض
> بص كل رئيس في الدنيا ليه اخطاء ، مفيش حد ملوش اخطاء في السياسه
> بس فيه اخطاء بتبقا عادي وتتصلح مع الزمن وفيه اخطاء تجيبك الارض متعرفش تقوم
> ...


انا بقول اللي ليه واللي عليه ياروز وانا شخصيا عندي اعتراضات عليه للسما ... بس بقول 
هو احسن الوحش​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 سبتمبر 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> واضح انك فهمتي غلط ومقرتيش اخر سطر
> 
> 
> دا اقتباس من رد حطه اوسي نو
> ...


*
بص أنا أقولك على حاجة 

هو فعلا لما تشوف الموضوع من وجهة نظر المسيحيين 

تجده : ما فيهوش تحدى 

إزاى ؟؟

أقولك 

إحنا بالنسبة لنا عادى جدا : إن الواحد يعتكف و يصلى و يصوم و لا تراه الشمس لغاية لما تتحل المشكلة من عند ربنا مش من عند الناس أو الرؤساء أو أيًا كان 

إحنا ما شوفناش البابا غلط : لأننا فهمنا إنه حيصلى و يصوم 

هو شاف إنه بيتحداه 

فيه هنا سوء فهم من السادات معلش 

_______________________________________




بالنسبة لأقباط المهجر : إحنا مالنا بيهم بأة ؟؟

هم يعملوا عملتهم و إحنا (البابا) اللى نشربوا ؟؟
___________________________________


و حكاية أعرق سلالة : اللا ما هو فعلا كدة 

لأن المسلمين ممكن يكون متجنس مع عرب أو ترك مثلا 

لكن الاقباط ( الفراعنة يعنى ) ما اتجوزوش غير من نفسهم 

فهمتنى كدة ؟؟

​*


----------



## Desert Rose (14 سبتمبر 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> انا بقول اللي ليه واللي عليه ياروز وانا شخصيا عندي اعتراضات عليه للسما ... بس بقول
> هو احسن الوحش​



ما انا متفقة معاك هو احسن الوحشين فعلا ، علي الأقل ذكي وبيفكر 
بس مفيش ولا واحد فيهم حاول فعلا ينهض بالبلد ، لان كان اهم حاجة عندهم زعامتهم وبس 
يمكن انا قولت ان اوحش واحد هو عبد الناصر ورأيي مش هيتغير طبعا 
بس أكثرهم استفزاز هو مبارك ، ليه بقا؟ شخص بارد بلا رؤية ولا فكر ولا تعرفله لون ولا طعم حتي الكاريزما والزعامة اللي كانت شويه بتشفع لعبد الناصر عند الناس ده محروم منهم بردو ، حاجة غريبة كده ، ظاهره فريده :new6:


----------



## ياسر رشدى (14 سبتمبر 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> بس أكثرهم استفزاز هو مبارك ، ليه بقا ؟ شخص بارد بلا رؤية ولا فكر ولا تعرفله لون ولا طعم حتي الكاريزما والزعامة اللي كانت شويه بتشفع لعبد الناصر عند الناس ده محروم منهم بردو ، حاجة غريبة كده ، ظاهره فريده :new6:


هههههههههه اه والله كلامك صح 
مبارك ده معروف اسمه الحركي كان ايه 

فيه ناس بتقول ان ديه نصاحة .... لكن في الواقع الراجل ده خرب غالب المؤسسات اللي هي اصلا خربانة خلقة عشان يريح دماغة ، كان بيحاول يقلد
السادات في نصاحته لكن شتان بين ده وده 

وفيه ناس بقي كانت مبسوطة قوي بحكمه ليه بقي !!

لانها مستفيدة من ذكائه المفرط ههههههه​


----------



## Desert Rose (14 سبتمبر 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> هههههههههه اه والله كلامك صح
> مبارك ده معروف اسمه الحركي كان ايه
> 
> فيه ناس بتقول ان ديه نصاحة .... لكن في الواقع الراجل ده خرب غالب المؤسسات اللي هي اصلا خربانة خلقة عشان يريح دماغة ، كان بيحاول يقلد
> ...



هههههه نصاحة؟ نصاحة ايه بس؟ فين النصاحة في البرود؟ 
يمكن النصاحة الوحيدة اللي كانت عنده انه قدر يحافظ علي حكمه 30 سنة بحالهم وخلي كل اجهزة الدوله بتشتغل بس ناحية الهدف ده ، انه يفضّل لازق علي الكرسي ومريح دماغه وقاعد في شرم الشيخ
انا مش عارفه بجد الراجل ده مكانش يستكشف من نفسه قدام زعماء العالم لما يجو مصر ويلاقوها كده وهو رئيسها ليه 30 سنة؟ 
طيب بلاش مكانش بيتكسف من جارة مصر دبي بنت امبارح وهي انضف واكتر تقدم من مصر والاستثمارات فيها بالملايين؟ 
مش بقولك ظاهره :fun_lol:


----------



## ياسر رشدى (26 سبتمبر 2015)

اللي يسمع الجزء ده يقول الراجل ده
قاعد ع المصطبة وسط عياله وبيحكيلهم
علي اللي بيحصل من تلات اربع تيام

السادات بيقول ايه !!!
سوريا فيها حرب اهلية واضطر حافظ الاسد
عشان يحافظ علي رقبته هوه واخوه والعلويين
هايجيب الاتحاد السوفيتي (روسيا) في معاهدة
دفاع مشترك معاهم هناك .... 
ووصلت الي انه عشان رقبته هوه واخوه وطيفته
العلوية ضد اكثر من 98 % من سوريا اه اه جايب السوفيت عشان يحمو رقبته ..
.
[YOUTUBE]5BMp__iJxTQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## تيمو (27 سبتمبر 2015)

> اللي يسمع الجزء ده يقول الراجل ده
> قاعد ع المصطبة وسط عياله وبيحكيلهم
> علي اللي بيحصل من تلات اربع تيام



عبقري أم إخونجي؟؟


----------



## ياسر رشدى (27 سبتمبر 2015)

تيمو قال:


> عبقري أم إخونجي؟؟


انت شايف ايه ... وليه 
واكيد رأيي في سورية وبشار مش هايعجبك :smil12:
انا قرات رأيك في التدخل الروسي اخر معاقل
الكنيسة الارثوذكسية الشرقية (علي حسب وصفك ) ... وان تدخلها طائفي بس 
ما فهمتش قوي وجهة نظرك عن دعم روسيا الطائفي لبشار المسلم العلوي ... ممكن توضيح 

​


----------



## تيمو (27 سبتمبر 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> انت شايف ايه ... وليه
> واكيد رأيي في سورية وبشار مش هايعجبك :smil12:
> انا قرات رأيك في التدخل الروسي اخر معاقل
> الكنيسة الارثوذكسية الشرقية (علي حسب وصفك ) ... وان تدخلها طائفي بس
> ...



متى ألقى عبقري زمانو خطابه؟ 

سؤالك التاني خليه شوي لبعدين، لتعرف لماذا صديقك السادات إخونجي بامتياز :kap:


----------



## Desert Rose (27 سبتمبر 2015)

تيمو قال:


> عبقري أم إخونجي؟؟



يعني هو كان مين فيهم مش اخوانجي؟ ما كلهم كده ، حتي ولو مش منتمين للجماعة  فالفكر بتاعهم كده


----------



## تيمو (27 سبتمبر 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> يعني هو كان مين فيهم مش اخوانجي؟ ما كلهم كده ، حتي ولو مش منتمين للجماعة  فالفكر بتاعهم كده



ذكرتيني بمن يستميت بالدفاع عن داعش ومن ثم يقول: لا أنا ما بدافع عنهم، بس عن المبدأ 

بس أنور السادات إخونجي أصلي ورسمي ولو لم يتم تصفيته قبل أوانه لتحولت مصر لمصرستان ولكنتي يا عزيزتي وجميع الزميلات هنا ترتدون البرقع الأفعاني :cry2: 

بس ياسر مش إخونجي، ياسر محيّر :a63:


----------



## Desert Rose (27 سبتمبر 2015)

تيمو قال:


> ذكرتيني بمن يستميت بالدفاع عن داعش ومن ثم يقول: لا أنا ما بدافع عنهم، بس عن المبدأ
> 
> بس أنور السادات إخونجي أصلي ورسمي ولو لم يتم تصفيته قبل أوانه لتحولت مصر لمصرستان ولكنتي يا عزيزتي وجميع الزميلات هنا ترتدون البرقع الأفعاني :cry2:
> 
> بس ياسر مش إخونجي، ياسر محيّر :a63:



هههههه علي فكرة انا لما قولت كلهم كنت اقصد رؤساء مصر بعد الملك ، لكن ده لا يمنع ان الفكر الاخواني منتشر بين الشعب المصري العادي بشده حتي وان كانو مش منتمين للجماعه بشكل رسمي ، لكن الفكر منتشر ، ومصر هي الأسوأ علي الإطلاق في الموضوع ده في المنطقة كلها 
هههههههه ياسر ؟ معرفش بصراحة وميهمنيش اعرف هو ايه هو حر ،  بس علي العموم محدش يعرف ياسر ايه هههههههه انا بتكلم عن ياسر رشدي علشان ميحصلش لخبطه 
بس انا ممكن أقول رأيي بس اخاف يزعل ، بس هقوله وربنا يستر وميزعلش 
ياسر اعتقد يعني شخص فكر وحلل كتير وهو بيمثل بالظبط المرحلة الوسطية ما بين رفض الموروث عقليا مع عدم القدرة النفسيه احيانا عن التخلي عنه بشكل كامل وقاطع ، يمكن علشان كده هو محير :999:

نرجع للسادات احسن ، انا بشوف ان السادات ميختلفش عن عبد الناصر ولا مبارك كلهم في نظري اخوان في الفكر ، انت شايف السادات اخوان اكتر من غيره لان السادات هو اول واحد استخدم الدين علشان السياسه ، انا شايفه ان هو استخدم الاخوان وطلعهم من الجحور مش علشان الدين قد ما هو علشان يخدمو مصالحه السياسية زي ما هو كان متخيل ، وحتي التعبيرات زي الرئيس المؤمن والكلام ده هو بس عرف من أين تؤكل الكتف، هو ذكي وعارف ان المصريين شعب متدين بطبعه :999: فلعب معاهم علي الحته ديه  بالأخص ان عبد الناصر مستخدمش النقطه ديه وهو طبعا كان دائماً بيحاول يثبت تميزه وانفراده واختلافه عن اللي قبله واللي بعده واللي في الكواكب الآخري وده نابع شويه من غروره اللي زاد اكتر طبعا بعد أكتوبر 
مصر لو هو استمر مكانتش هتبقا مصرستان بس ، لا ابسلوتلي ، كانت هتبقا ديكتاتورية من بتوع اللي بيعلقو المواطنين علي الخوازيق :999: وده بردو بسبب غروره اللي زاد بعد أكتوبر ، اعتبر نفسه إمبراطور مش بس رئيس جمهوريه


----------



## تيمو (27 سبتمبر 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههههه علي فكرة انا لما قولت كلهم كنت اقصد رؤساء مصر بعد الملك ، لكن ده لا يمنع ان الفكر الاخواني منتشر بين الشعب المصري العادي بشده حتي وان كانو مش منتمين للجماعه بشكل رسمي ، لكن الفكر منتشر ، ومصر هي الأسوأ علي الإطلاق في الموضوع ده في المنطقة كلها
> هههههههه ياسر ؟ معرفش بصراحة وميهمنيش اعرف هو ايه هو حر ،  بس علي العموم محدش يعرف ياسر ايه هههههههه انا بتكلم عن ياسر رشدي علشان ميحصلش لخبطه
> بس انا ممكن أقول رأيي بس اخاف يزعل ، بس هقوله وربنا يستر وميزعلش
> ياسر اعتقد يعني شخص فكر وحلل كتير وهو بيمثل بالظبط المرحلة الوسطية ما بين رفض الموروث عقليا مع عدم القدرة النفسيه احيانا عن التخلي عنه بشكل كامل وقاطع ، يمكن علشان كده هو محير :999:
> ...



هههه أنا بقول خلينا نوطي صوتنا لأحسن ياسر يسمعنا :spor2: بس الصراحة تحليلك لفكره سليم وأنا متفق معك فيه، هو كده تقدري تقولي يعرج ما بين الفرقتين :t13:

مصر أساساً بحسب التصنيفات هي أكثر البلدان تديناً .. 

أنور السادات يمكن كان ذكي، ويمكن كان محركه ناس أكبر منه، لا يمكن أن تجدي اثنان متفقين عليه، فهو شخصية جدلية بامتياز، إما لأنه عبقري بجد أو عشوائي.

أعتقد أن نصر أكتوبر كان بالأساس تخطيط مسبق وهو فعلياً بس طبّق ما هو مكتوب .. إنما ما فعله بالعشر أو 11 سنة حكم غيّرت حياة وواقع مصر بشكل كبير جداً.


----------



## Desert Rose (27 سبتمبر 2015)

تيمو قال:


> هههه أنا بقول خلينا نوطي صوتنا لأحسن ياسر يسمعنا :spor2: بس الصراحة تحليلك لفكره سليم وأنا متفق معك فيه، هو كده تقدري تقولي يعرج ما بين الفرقتين :t13:
> 
> مصر أساساً بحسب التصنيفات هي أكثر البلدان تديناً ..
> 
> ...



ههههههه لا متخافش مش هيسمعنا احنا موطين صوتنا :999:

لا انا في اعتقادي ان السادات كان ذكي ، يمكن كمان كان فيه ناس محركاه معرفش 
بالنسبه لأكتوبر بردو معرفش ، جايز يكون فعلا كان تخطيط مسبق ده احتمال وارد ولا استبعده ، او جايز تكون كانت حرب فعلا ، بردو مقدرش أقول بشكل اكيد اي حاجة 
بس أيا كانت حرب أكتوبر كانت ايه هو استغلها علشان يحط نفسه في مكانه رجل الحرب والسلام اللي أنقذ مصر من الحرب وجاب ارضها والكلام ده 
هو مش غلط الي حد ما ، يعني حتي وان كان حرب أكتوبر خطه مسبقة فموافقته انه يعملها ويعمل معاهده السلام كانت شيء جيد في حد ذاته ، اعتقد لو كان عبد الناصر كان زمانا لسه بنحارب لانه كان ممكن يرفض الفكرة او الخطه بغبائه السياسي والحربي المعتاد 
ولو كان فيه اعتراضات علي معاهده السلام وعلي بعض بنودها انها اللي ذلتنا وعملتنا ، فاللي زلنا بجد ولسه بيزلنا هو اننا عاله علي العالم لو كنّا شعب منتج ومبدع ومكتفي بذاته مكناش اتذلينا لحد ، الاقتصاد هو اساس كل شيء والاقتصاد هو اللي بيحرك السياسه ، وإسرائيل اللي تعدادها ميجيش قد شبرا  وطول النهار مش وراهم غير الشتيمة فيها ، فهي اجبرت العالم علي انها تعمل اللي هي عايزاه علشان منتجه وعندها اقتصاد


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (27 سبتمبر 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> اللي يسمع الجزء ده يقول الراجل ده
> قاعد ع المصطبة وسط عياله وبيحكيلهم
> علي اللي بيحصل من تلات اربع تيام
> 
> ...


سبحان الله.. تلف الدنيا وتدور وبعد السنين 
يحكم الابن ويسوي زي ابوه.. بس روسيا ذكيه 
الحين جايه تدخل بعدما ضاعت منهم كعائله أسد سوريا جايبه معاها امريكا وهيقسمو من بينهم بهدوء والشعب متفرق للأسف مساكين كل طائفة فاكره امريكا أو روسيا هتعملهم حاجه.. 
في النهايه مايصح إلا الصحيح ولو استعنت بمين مافي أحد يحميك لما تفقد ثقة شعبك ومحبتهم وتكون سبب لتشريدهم بين الامم


----------



## ياسر رشدى (28 سبتمبر 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههههههه ياسر ؟ معرفش بصراحة وميهمنيش اعرف هو ايه هو حر ،  بس علي العموم  محدش يعرف ياسر ايه هههههههه انا بتكلم عن ياسر رشدي علشان ميحصلش لخبطه
> بس انا ممكن أقول رأيي بس اخاف يزعل ، بس هقوله وربنا يستر وميزعلش
> ياسر اعتقد يعني شخص فكر وحلل كتير وهو بيمثل بالظبط المرحلة الوسطية ما  بين رفض الموروث عقليا مع عدم القدرة النفسيه احيانا عن التخلي عنه بشكل  كامل وقاطع ، يمكن علشان كده هو محير :999:





تيمو قال:


> هههه أنا بقول خلينا نوطي صوتنا لأحسن ياسر يسمعنا :spor2: بس الصراحة تحليلك لفكره سليم وأنا متفق معك فيه، هو كده تقدري تقولي يعرج ما بين الفرقتين :t13:
> 
> مصر أساساً بحسب التصنيفات هي أكثر البلدان تديناً ..
> 
> ...



:new6::new6::new6:

لا طبعا لا يمكن ازعل ... لان اسلوبكم جميل

والصراحة فاجئتوني :999: وخصوصا تحليل روز النفساوي هههههه
والاعراض دي اصلها انفصام مزمن وقرصين ليبونكس وهابقي تمام :smil16:

طبعا انا عارف انها ما تفرقش معاكي بس بما انك 
شخصتي الحالة اسمحيلي اقولك وجهة نظري

لا يوجد نص فوق ظهر الارض غير قابل للنقد مهما
كانت قدسيته او الاعتقاد في صحته الا اذا شهدتي
نزوله وتسليمه بنفسك

وانا راجل عقلاني ... طالما ما شفتش يبقي لازم اعقل (افكر) الاول ... 

طب انا ليه مسلم مش هندوسي مثلا
الاجابة بسيطة جدا ، لان العقيدة في الاسلام
توافق عقلي ... ازاي ؟!!!

اولا ... رب واحد (وليس وحيد) ليس له نظير او شبيه ولا يتجسد بمخلوقاته

الحاجة التانية هي الكتاب المسمي بالقرءان وكتب باللسان العربي - ولاني بتكلم بذات اللسان - 
فلم اري اقوي منه في البيان مقارنة بما يكتبه
باقي البشر بنفس اللسان (ولي اللغة)

الحاجة التالتة والاهم ... اني مقتنع بان مافيش واسطة بيني وبين ربنا ، ولا شيخ ولا كاهن ولا اي حد هايتكلم باسمه الا اذا كان رسول (وليس نبي) وحتي في حالة الرسول فهو اتجاه واحد وليس العكس

الحاجة الرابعة ... ان البشر بيولوجيا هما هما البشر من ايام ادم وبدء الرسالة الالهية مع اختلاف اعراقهم ، اللي اختلف هو السلوك فقط

كما لم يحدث للانسان اي طفرة جينية Mutation الا اذا .... الا اذا ... الا اذا هو نفسه لعب في اساسه leasantr


الحاجة الخامسة والسادسة .... تصنف عندي فرعيات ومش وقتها

طب كل الكلام ده اتحقق ... يبقي تعالي بقي 
ننقي ونشوف ايه اللي يفيد البني ادم والعلاقة مع الخالق وناخده والباقي إرميه من ورا ضهرك 

طبعا انتي بتتكلمي عن التراث ... ودي حقيقة وحصل زيها عندك في التفريق بين ماتنفس به الله وبين كتب الاباء .. 

المسلمين تأخروا كثيرا في النقد النصي والموضوعي لكتبهم التراثية ... وان كان هناك من بدأها ولكن ليس بطريقة منظمة واكثر انتشارا كما الان

مش عاوز اطول عليكي ... 

لكن زي ما قلتي السادات كان عبقري ومش اخوانجي ولكن يلبس العباءة الدينية 

وفيه فيديو يا تيمو انا حاطه والسادات بيحكم بالاعدام علي قيادات الاخوان في محاكمة عسكرية 

واضح انك ماشوفتهاش :smil16:


​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (30 سبتمبر 2015)

السادات يصف حافظ الاسد بالبلطجي
يقول :
واللي يدعي للسلام ... مايعملش برك دم
تصوروا بقي زحله دي زي اي مدينه عندنا في الدلتا 
طنطا ولا حاجة .. وييجي حافظ الاسد بالجيش السوري
ومعداته اللي معمولة لقتال الجيوش يهجم علي 
زحله العزلاء اللي زي طنطا ويقطع الميه ويقطع الاكل
فيه نساء ... فيه اطفال .. فيه عيانين .. فيه شيوخ
الاكل يتقطع الميه تتقطع الدواء يتقطع ..
بالظبط عملية بلطجي عنده قوة ... بلطجي شايل
معاه قوة واللي قدامه معهمش قوة يقوم يخش 

ادي الحكام العرب ... اللي بيعارضو كامب ديفيد
وانا مش هاسيب مصير مصر في ايدين حكام من دول ...


[YOUTUBE]BLWEKKLgGok[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## بايبل333 (30 سبتمبر 2015)

الفساد جاء مع السادات فى شتى المجالات حتى عمتنا فكرية اسف "الفكرية"


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2015)

هههههه طيب العلاج جايب نتيجة ولا لا :smil12:
لا مش تشخيص ولا حاجة ، انا بس زي ما بيقولو يعني I can relate لان انا مريت بمرحلة مشابهه بس يمكن بشكل مختلف او في حاجة مختلفه عنك ، علشان كده قولت كده لأَنِّي مريت بيه قبل كده ، بتبقا مقتنع بعقلك بحاجة او رافض حاجة لكن مشاعرك وتربيتك وحاجز نفسي جواك أوقات يمنعك عن قبولها او رفضها بشكل كامل ، غير طبعا الإحساس بالذنب انك سايب او رافض حاجة اتربيت طول عمرك انك تقبلها وطبعا احنا في المجتمعات الشرقية التربيه عندنا أساسا قايمه علي الإحساس بالذنب والتخويف من العيب والحرام ، كام مرة سمعنا كلمه عيب واحنا صغيرين؟ يعني ايه عيب ؟ 
المهم ، بالنسبه للمقارنه اللي انت عملتها بين انا او بلاش انا اي مسيحي مثلا قرر انه يوزن كلام الآباء مثلا بعقله ويرفض او يقبل وبين نفس اللي انت عملته ، انا شايفه انها مش في محلها من وجهه نظري ، أقولك ليه 
لان كلام الآباء وان كان فيه كتير منه رائع وجميل وبنتعلم منه الا انه لم يكن في يوم من الأيام أبدا أبدا جزء من الإيمان او العقيدة ، يعني في الكتاب المقدس لم يذكر اي شيء عن اي مصدر للتعليم او الإيمان غير الكتاب المقدس نفسه ، غير كده كله قابل للقبول او الرفض 
إنما بالنسبالك فأنت عندك أشياء انا شايفه انك انت رافضها رغم انها جزء لا يتجزا من الإيمان او العقيدة ومعتقدتش ان فيه ناس كتير هتوافقك علي اللي انت رافضه او قابله وانا اقصد الناس يعني اللي دارسه او متعمقة في الدين 
انا هقولك رأيي وأتمنى متزعلش ، انا عارفه انك فكرت ودرست كتير وفيه أشياء انت مقدرش تفهمها او مقدرتش تصدق فيها فقررت انك تلغيها بس ده في نظري انك معملتش غير انك عملت لنفسك زي ما بيقولو your own bubble or your own comfort zone يعني انت اخترعت لنفسك شكل جديد وايمان جديد يتوافق مع قناعاتك انت الشخصية ، لكنه مش بالضرورة هو الصح او هو الأصلي او هو كما يجب ان يكون يعني 
الموضوع ده فرعي وانا مش حابه أتوسع فيه اوي لانه شخصي جدا ومش موضوعنا هنا 
بالنسبه للسادات فهو استغل فعلا الدين لمصالح سياسية ، وده اللي دخل بعد كده الدين في كل حاجة في مصر بشكل محصلش في اي عصر تاني مع ان المصريين من ايام الفراعنة وهما شعب متدين بس الموضوع زاد لدرجة الدروشه 
لكن مقدرش الوم بس علي السادات في النقطه ديه ، متنساش تأثير البترودولار علي اللي سافر من المصريين للخليج ورجوعهم بعد كده وتأثرهم باللي شافوه هناك بأعتباره ان هو ده الصح وان مصر عايشه في الكفر 
بالنسبه لإعدامه للإخوان سواء هو او عبد الناصر ، فده مش من كرههم لفكر الاخوان او ايمانا منهم ان ده فكر غلط ، لا كل واحد فيهم كان بيدور علي ايه اللي هيخليه علي الكرسي أطول فترة ممكنة ، لو كانت المصلحة مع الاخوان صدقني كانو مش هيحاربوهم كده ، لكن لو كانو الاخوان ضد بقائهم في الكرسي ، فيتحرقو ويتحرق اي حد ممكن يهدد بقائهم في الكرسي 
مفيش حد بعد الملك كان بيشتغل لمصلحة مصر أبدا ، واحد مجنون سلطه وزعامة ، والتاني اتجنن بعد أكتوبر وصدق انه مينا موحد القطرين :t13:


----------



## ياسر رشدى (15 مارس 2016)

فيلم وثائقي اسرائيلي لحرب 1973
يحكي معركة المزرعة الصينية
الرواة هم جنود اسرائيليين يحكون
عن الرعب الذي تعرضوا له من 
جنودنا البواسل ، والامراض النفسية
التي اصابتهم ، يتكلمون بهيستريا .. 
فيلم يستحق المشاهدة ويستحق
ان نخرج فيلم حقيقي عن هذه المعركة
.
[YOUTUBE]0IQJNQ4XmX8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------

